# Black V-Cubes Still Available Here



## Me Myself & Pi (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.puzl.co.uk/cubes-c-21.html?osCsid=2667321ec6fbc64637eb051a123fec6d

Someone sent this link to me on YouTube. They are a bit more expensive though.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 21, 2009)

Is that this?


----------



## cuberman0312 (Jul 21, 2009)

is the blak 5x5 a v-cub


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 21, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Is that this?



I think that your link is an eastsheen, since its 6cm.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 21, 2009)

Is that a V cube???


----------



## Logan (Jul 21, 2009)

This made me lol.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that this?
> ...



So if it's not that, then where are the black V5s?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 21, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



I didnt see black v7s listed, so perhaps, we can assume that v5s are also not listed? The black v6 is listed though.

A V5 is just about 6.5 cm, also, the picture in your link has thicker stickers, most commonly found on eastsheens.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay, so no black V5s. I assumed Memyselfandpi meant they had the entire collection. Are there any plans by V-Cubes to restock them?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 21, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Okay, so no black V5s. I assumed Memyselfandpi meant they had the entire collection. Are there any plans by V-Cubes to restock them?



I believe november. It was in a thread by pi ummm, last week, i believe.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so no black V5s. I assumed Memyselfandpi meant they had the entire collection. Are there any plans by V-Cubes to restock them?
> ...



Okay, cool. Yeah, I'm still a noob.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 21, 2009)

This whole no black cube thing is stupid. The recent choices Verdes has made all seem to be less smart / awesome than during release and whatnot. V cubes seems less forgiving to people now.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 21, 2009)

Logan said:


> This made me lol.



I almost said why, but then I looked a the prices


----------



## bwatkins (Jul 21, 2009)

HI GUYS,

I just purchased one of these cubes from this site yesterday (it is indeed a black V-cube says the owner). HOWEVER! EVEN THOUGH IT LETS YOU PURCHASE AND PAY FOR THE CUBE THEY ARE NOT IN STOCK. The owner of the site emaied me today informing me he would kindly refund my purchase because the cubes are OUT OF STOCK. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 21, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> EVEN THOUGH IT LETS YOU PURCHASE AND PAY FOR THE CUBE THEY ARE NOT IN STOCK.


That's just cause it (I assume you mean the discussed 5x5) really isn't a V-Cube and the store owner probably realized his mistake but didn't want to admit it.

Also:
http://www.cubikon.de/index.php?cPath=16&language=en


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 21, 2009)

Aww. Now I wish I lived in Germany, Austria or Switzerland.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 21, 2009)

Oops, forgot. He's like the official distributor there but only there. Sorry. Anyway, there must be some more places, http://www.puzzlemaster.ca/browse/vcube/ is another I found quickly.


----------



## Jason (Jul 21, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> This whole no black cube thing is stupid. The recent choices Verdes has made all seem to be less smart / awesome than during release and whatnot. V cubes seems less forgiving to people now.



The reason why there are no more black V-cubes is that Verdes is liquidating the stock so as to offer a retooled version of the cubes in autumn (I think)


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

Jason said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > This whole no black cube thing is stupid. The recent choices Verdes has made all seem to be less smart / awesome than during release and whatnot. V cubes seems less forgiving to people now.
> ...


So he is selling them for a lower price now so he has cash to build better ones later? That means he will have a lower income in the next couple of months (no sales because he cannot ship and because people will wait for the better ones) and that he has to invest his profits into the next batch. This is not a good sign about their financial situation


----------



## Jason (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep, that is what I understood from this post on twistypuzzles.


_"
Hi David!

For the new molds to start producing, all the previous stock should be sold.
i.e. the cash-flow should be consistent and balanced (just like all companies).

I am not really sure when exactly this will happen, it could be very fast if some new deals
are made and if people purchase the old stock (e.g. November), or it could be slow (one year).

But something related to your question: not only the 6x6x6 will be improved but the rest of
the V-Cubes too.



Pantazis "_


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

Jason said:


> Yep, that is what I understood from this post on twistypuzzles.
> 
> 
> _"_
> ...


So they are out of "spending money" and need to postpone production of "new" products untill they have enough money again. However they are already out of stock on black cubes and people still want to buy them. It would make sense to:
a) Produce a new batch of black cubes to make more money
b) Get rid of the white stock in the same way as they got rid of the black cubes.

They are not going to do either of those, so something more complicated is going on. This could have something to do with "White deals" they seem to be having with many physical shops/distributors but I think there is more to this.

And if they cannot produce small updates of existing puzzles for the next 4 to 12 months it is very unlikely we will see new V-puzzles in that timeframe


----------



## Jason (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, apparently there'll be more black V-cubes in November, although I don't know if they'll be retooled or not


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

Jason said:


> Well, apparently there'll be more black V-cubes in November, although I don't know if they'll be retooled or not


Are you being optimistic now, or do you have new information? this is what you said before:


> _I am not really sure when exactly this will happen, it *could* *be* very *fast* if some new deals
> are made and if people purchase the old stock (*e.g. November*), *or* it *could* *be* *slow* (*one year*)_


----------



## Jason (Jul 21, 2009)

This is from the same thread in the link I gave

_"
Hi ladies and gentlemen,


as many questions were accumulated in other posts recently, I hope this post will answer most of them.


1. V-Cubes, *will* produce the 9x9x9, but it will not be soon, it could be one year, it could be two years,
it could be more. But just like Konstantinos said, "there is no reason to chase the Chinese producers".
Meaning that, just because a fake was made, that does not equal that V-Cube will be changing their plans.
The future plan is to make 8x8x8s, 9x9x9s, 10x10x10s, 11x11x11s in the correct order, at the right time,
and not because they are forced to do it.


2. The 6x6x6 will soon be without the clicking issue (i.e. improved molds). In general, since the first batch
of mass production is coming to its end, the new molds will be an improvement of the old ones.


*3. Yes, there is big chance there will be more black V-Cubes in November.*


4. More puzzles are planned to come out, "not very cubic", but always based on the patented mechanisms.
(to avoid unnecessary questions, there was a reason why I said "not very cubic" instead of "not cubic").
After this, I know as much information as you all do.





Pantazis "_


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow Jason thanks for the insight! Might I ask Pantazis' connection with Verdes? I'm glad to hear they are making a new 6x6. Also I can't imagine what kind of retooling they could do on the 5x5. I think they need to ditch the friggin rivets, it's absurd. Other than that all their puzzles are amazing :confused:


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

1. He is more sure than I am. And he doesn't mention V4, V3, V2. And apparantly he thinks everyone will wait years to buy official V9's when fake ones are already available
2. I have heard that almost a year ago so I will believe it when I see it
3. Why not now? He wants to sell them, we want to buy them
4. So he has money to produce puzzles that haven't been promised years ago and that nobody is waiting on eagerly (they might be interesting anyway)? Or is he refering to 6B?

This all sounds like a small company that is trying (and promising), but cannot handle it and doesn't deliver. I would love for Verdes to have succes, but it has been over a year and all we got were "temporary" black versions


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 21, 2009)

You can't really expect V-cubes to be focusing on getting new cubes out at this point. They are still trying to get into the retail market with the cubes they have. Speedcubers are a big group, but I don't think the goal of v-cubes is to be an online shop for solely speedcubers. It takes effort and time to get your products out to the masses, and I think that's the direction that the company is taking at the moment. Adding more cubes will only satisfy speedcubers and not really do much for the retail side of things.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 22, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> You can't really expect V-cubes to be focusing on getting new cubes out at this point. They are still trying to get into the retail market with the cubes they have. Speedcubers are a big group, but I don't think the goal of v-cubes is to be an online shop for solely speedcubers. It takes effort and time to get your products out to the masses, and I think that's the direction that the company is taking at the moment. Adding more cubes will only satisfy speedcubers and not really do much for the retail side of things.


 
V-Cubes needs to decide on this.

I don't think they will sell many in retail because they are expensive and most people think a 3x3x3 is already hard enough. Nobody is selling megaminxes at retail and there is a good reason for that

The problem is that whenever I meet the V-Cube people they make (semi)promises that "new things will come soon". Their communication skills are just bad


----------



## jcuber (Jul 23, 2009)

I say we have a donation put up on the sight to help them come out with their new (and/or improved) cubes sooner. It may be the only way we would be able to do it. At competitions, there could be a donation box, post donation boxes on other cubing sites, etc.

The money would be given to Mr. Verdes (Perhaps someone who knows Konstantinos (spelling?) personally?).


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 23, 2009)

Uhm, V-Cubes is a company so a donation box sounds like a very weird idea. If they need more money they should raise prices, reduce costs or increase volume


----------



## jcuber (Jul 23, 2009)

But they are an awesome company, not _just_ a company.


----------

